# Finding Parelli Tools--for cheap



## HorseCourage

I'm interested in starting Parelli with my 13 year old half-arab. I'm 16 years old and dont have a TON of money to spend on expensive parelli tools. I would love to get the best stuff, i just can't afford it. Is there any good options for me for buying the parelli items?


----------



## lilruffian

Christmas gifts lol!
When i first started out i made alot of my gear
I used a soft rope halter, though any rope halter will do it's just the Parelli one's are SOOO nice.
You can buy lengths of yacht rope from the hardware store as well as clips (a local tack store might have the swivel clips if you want one of those). It cost me $30 to make my 22 foot line which is roughly how much Parelli charges, without the added $20 shipping.
As for the stick, there are tack store that sell them for around $15, which is cheaper than you can buy anywhere online because they always get you with shipping.
I used just a regular 4 foot buggy whip for the longest time with a thin,5 foot piece of rope tied to the end. It was rigid enough, though of course not as good as a real one but it does work


----------



## AnrewPL

Make it yourself. The rope halters are insanely easy to make once you get the hang of it, a lead rope is easy to make, you might just need to buy the coach whip (carrot stick), unless you have some bamboo growing near by. If you want details on making the rope halter pm me and I can send you instructions, they are so easy to make the price some people charge for them is criminal.


----------



## Joe4d

100 foot of 5/16th line is $9 at Lowes, can make a rope halter, then take the 75 foot left over make a 3 strand braid and theres your 20 foot lead/lunge line. Tie an eye in the end, you dont need a snap hook but you can add one for a couple bucks.


----------



## HorseCourage

thanks ya'll ! that's really helpful  i apprieiate it !


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You can make the halters without much trouble. I tried to make the 22 foot line, and I had a very hard time finding the same feel in the marine rope. I made one, but the original Parelli one is still my favorite. Same thing for the 'carrot stick'. I made a "turnip stick" but it doesn't have the same weight, feel and flexibility as the original and hardly ever gets used. 

Funny thing is, I don't do Parelli. I play the 7 games with my foals, but that's it. But those tools are the best I've ever found. I just found a replacement swivel snap to fix the clasp on my line and I just ordered a new Savvy String. 

It's kind of expensive to purchase in the beginning, but IMO it's worth the cost. Current price approximations are: 

Halter $27
22 Foot Line $57
Carrot Stick & string $62

Total $146 plus shipping

That's not a real expensive Christmas present or can even be pretty reasonable if you split it up between family & friends. Otherwise, I'd recommend buying stuff 1 piece at a time and collecting it all that way.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

HorseCourage said:


> I'm interested in starting Parelli with my 13 year old half-arab. I'm 16 years old and dont have a TON of money to spend on expensive parelli tools. I would love to get the best stuff, i just can't afford it. Is there any good options for me for buying the parelli items?


Here's the thing ... Pat is kind of like this:










The Parelli stuff is not necessarily the best stuff. In general, it's just like the stuff that doesn't have the Parelli name. The only difference is that it doesn't have the extra *cost* incurred by the Parelli name.









It's pretty much the same for every trainer's signature brands, especially the Clinton Anderson stuff. So buy the tack store's less-expensive stuff that doesn't have a trainer's name on it and save your money.


----------



## Ainslie

*Natural Horsemanship Equipment*

I've gotten cheaper items at Naturalhorsestuff. I, myself, use the "carrot" sticks because they are much lighter. I am not affiliated at all with naturalhorsestuff. You may confirm this by going to my website Windflowerfarm.biz.

I hope this helps.

And, I too, have also gone to marine supply stores and purchased line for the leads. Works very well.


----------



## LesandLily

I buy all my stuff from these guys...they have been speedy, great customer service and very affordable. Lead rope material is the SAME as the CA and Parelli ones...but MUCH cheaper.

Half Circle Ranch, For All of your Natural Horsemanship Needs

Les


----------



## Fargosgirl

I agree that comparable products can be purchased at a tack store, ebay, etc. but be careful you know what you are looking for. Rope products that are made with polyester carriers and fill are MUCH better quality than ones made with polypropylene or other materials!

My tack is a mix of name brand and off brand(whatever I could get cheapest). The few non-polyester ropes I've gotten stuck with, turned stiff and scratchy in no time; they have a terrible feel both to the touch and in transferring energy. I also don't like to use a regular buggy whip or lounge whip anymore, the stiff "carrot" type stick is definitely a must to do NH properly.

PS to Lesandlily I love that web site you posted! I will be shopping with them soon.


----------



## Saddlebag

My carrot stick is a long thin willowy branch. A horse can feel a fly and because the willow is so light it's like leading an orchestra and directing the dance. For a little more "tap" I use the middle with the end diffusing the touch. To ramp up the energy moving the willow quickly back and forth causes the end to sing which prompts the horse to step lively. The price has a great deal of appeal, free.


----------



## justicehorse

Parelli tools are expensive, but they last forever. I have had my same halters/ropes for over 10 years, they are still in great shape, but have been well used. I have also used knock-off tools, but they are not the same. 

As for training material, IMO the best parelli investment is the original western horseman natural horsemanship book... available online for $10-20. If you really want to go big, try to get your hands on the original L1 Partnership package. Pretty much everything else is high priced and prettily packaged, but filled with mostly fluff, not substance.


----------

